# NGD: Strandberg #15



## bulb (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey guys! My Strandberg has finally arrived!

The Specs:
Lightweight Swamp Ash Body
Curly Claro Walnut Top with Rosewood Veneer
Birdseye Maple Fretboard
24.75-25.75 scale with neutral point around the 6th fret.
24 Medium/High Stainless Steel Frets
Luminlay Side Dots with compensated positioning for the Fanned Frets.
Belly Carve and Arm Bevel (for comfort)
Lundgren M7 Set
EGS Series 3 Fixed Bridge in Red
Hard Rock Maple Neck with Mahogany and Carbon Fiber laminates.
1 Vol no Tone
3 way mini switch for the pickups.


Here are the pics:


































My Inital Thoughts:
Incredibly lightweight and one of the most acoustically resonant solid body guitars i have ever heard. I had asked for a slightly enlarged control cavity to act as a chamber, and i think this helps. The Walnut top is absolutely gorgeous and yet allows the guitar to maintain a somewhat understated look for as unique a design it has, and the Birdseye fretboard contrasts the body beautifully.

This guitar arrived with quite possibly the BEST setup i have ever experienced on a 7 string, the notes sustain incredibly despite the action being very low. It feels very effortless to move around.
The guitar has a very midrangey and tight character to it, it has the attack you would associate with alder and basswood, but a fuller low mid area which is always welcome, especially when palm-muting chords. Im digging the sound of it a lot so far!

I have only just started playing it, so this is all i can say thus far, but ill update with some clips/vids if i have time before our 2 dates with Dream Theater, and i do plan on using it live at those shows as well, so i can give some feedback on how i like it as a live instrument (which is what i mainly want to use it for!) But i have high hopes for it!


----------



## White Cluster (Oct 11, 2011)

HOLY SHIT..

That is all for now until I can change my shorts. A task that will prove quite challenging with this giant erection. Thanks Mish and congrats sir.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Oct 11, 2011)

That is sexy


----------



## SymmetricScars (Oct 11, 2011)

That thing is beautiful! 

And there are some pretty interesting choices in those specs!


----------



## Buddha92 (Oct 11, 2011)

dude that thing is crazy lookin.


----------



## otisct20 (Oct 11, 2011)

my god that top!!!!


----------



## Dayn (Oct 11, 2011)

Shit-a-fucking-brick. Ugh, I must save up for one...


----------



## MobiusR (Oct 11, 2011)

ITS FROM SPACE I TELL YOU!!!


----------



## ROAR (Oct 11, 2011)

Uh wow.... holy. fucking. shit.


----------



## Phrygian (Oct 11, 2011)

Bat shit crazy guitar right there!


----------



## darren (Oct 11, 2011)

Ola does such amazing work. I'm looking forward to meeting him in person next week! Congrats on the new guitar!


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Oct 11, 2011)

That looks absolutely SICK... beautiful body woods, minimalist controls, and headless. Speaking of which... it makes me feel VERY good that all of my favorite guitarists are moving towards headless... the ergonomics of a "regular" guitar are far inferior to the Steinberger/Klein/Strandberg/Teuffel design in my humble opinion. 

I've already have one Steinberger for around 4 years now and now I'm moving to build a custom Stein 6-string with a graphite neck, fixed bridge, L-500s and a walnut/maple laminate body + natural finish.

... the fanboy in me also rationalizes the fact that I spent weeks trying to cop the FAS Modern sound on my Axe-Fx from you by the fact that you bought a guitar just as pseudo 80's looking as mine xD


----------



## Koop (Oct 11, 2011)

I never liked these guitars, but this just changed my mind


----------



## Cadavuh (Oct 11, 2011)

u srs?


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Oct 11, 2011)

i thanked the thread before i even saw the pics. 
i regret nothing.


congrats on a truely beautiful guitar


----------



## MikeH (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Dan Halen (Oct 11, 2011)

i mean how can you not like that guitar. SRRSLY. but that IS really awesome i wish i had the money for one i bet that ran you a good 2000 or so maybe a bit cheaper cause i dont think they are TOOO expensive but they are up there. more than like 1100. 

id also like to make a 7 string Musiclander from Warmoth but they dont do that. anyone know who makes body blanks that can do a 7 string route?


----------



## DoomJazz (Oct 11, 2011)

haha totes wish that you had this when you were in joliet


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Oct 11, 2011)

The red goes really well with that top IMO. 

Congrats!


----------



## crg123 (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow, she's beautiful! Come back to Massachusetts soon so I can see!


----------



## Miek (Oct 11, 2011)

what does it taste like


----------



## Dan Halen (Oct 11, 2011)

bulb said:


> Hey guys! My Strandberg has finally arrived!
> 
> The Specs:
> Lightweight Swamp Ash Body
> ...



but for reallzy what did that run you. cause i might want one lol


----------



## eastguitar (Oct 11, 2011)

Beautiful guitar... hopefully we can watch videos or listen to a demo soon ...

Greetings from Chile!!


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 11, 2011)

This looks incredibly good. Love claro burl walnut, love maple, two thumbs up!


----------



## AfroSamurai (Oct 11, 2011)

Sexy guitar, really love the classy look of it.

Congrats!


----------



## Origin (Oct 11, 2011)

Jesus fucking Christ.

Grats as hell


----------



## DTay47 (Oct 11, 2011)

I should really stop coming into these NGD threads... I only find a more expensive guitar I want.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Oct 11, 2011)

Must you have one of every awesome guitar in existence


----------



## orakle (Oct 11, 2011)

damn Bulb that red anodized hardware actually came out great !!


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Oct 11, 2011)

DAT RUG.




And dat guitar; holy balls. That top is *stunning*.


----------



## isispelican (Oct 11, 2011)

so beautiful!!


----------



## Church2224 (Oct 11, 2011)

Misha, that is gorgeous....

Can I please visit you? PLEASE? You are only an hour and a half from where I live. Jackson, Ibanez, EBMM, and these gorgeous one off from various small builders....

You NEED to share with poor friends like me lol

JK Man again congrats!


----------



## technomancer (Oct 11, 2011)

That is fantastic 

Also for those that haven't figured it out and want to know the Strandberg price list is here:
How to Order | .strandberg* Guitars
and a currency converter is here
XE - The World's Favorite Currency and Foreign Exchange Site


----------



## JamesM (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Oct 11, 2011)

That bavin guitar is even more bavin on the guitar rug, haha. I can't wait to hear it! Congrats, Misha.


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Oct 11, 2011)

Very Sexy


----------



## lava (Oct 11, 2011)

So, can you use regular strings with this or do you have to buy special ones with balls on both ends?


----------



## XEN (Oct 11, 2011)

Congrats man! Can't wait to hear it in action!


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Oct 11, 2011)

Bastard...just...ugh...

Happy ngd!

Freaking beautiful.


----------



## DMAallday (Oct 11, 2011)

WOW!!! BEAUTIFUL


----------



## wayward (Oct 11, 2011)

HNGD. Still wondering how to tune those things...weirrrrrd. Do want.


----------



## Scrubface05 (Oct 11, 2011)

Alright misha. We need videos NOW


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 12, 2011)

This just in...Strandberg wait is now 8 years!


----------



## bulb (Oct 12, 2011)

lava said:


> So, can you use regular strings with this or do you have to buy special ones with balls on both ends?



Nope, you use regular strings! No trickery to this guitar, you simply feed the string till its taut through the locks at the top, and then screw them down (much like you would a locking nut) and then you tune up by turning the pegs on the bridge clockwise. Very easy.


----------



## stevemcqueen (Oct 12, 2011)

Amazing! I just looked at the guitar and thought, "what a lucky man this is!". Then I looked and saw who it was... you bastard. You get new custom guitars like what, every month? You were rockin the Decibel and the Jackson when I saw your show last.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 12, 2011)

Well, he does play guitar for a living


----------



## wayward (Oct 12, 2011)

bulb said:


> Nope, you use regular strings! No trickery to this guitar, you simply feed the string till its taut through the locks at the top, and then screw them down (much like you would a locking nut) and then you tune up by turning the pegs on the bridge clockwise. Very easy.



Finally! I've never had a clear focus on exactly how to tune on these things. I always assumed it was wizardry of some sort ^.^

Love your taste in woods, man!


----------



## youshy (Oct 12, 2011)

holy batman! This thing is gorgeous!


----------



## yingmin (Oct 12, 2011)

Walnut is yes.


----------



## metalman_ltd (Oct 12, 2011)

Were angels singing when you picked that up for the first time. Congrats man im super jeleous.




Congrats again.


----------



## AcousticMinja (Oct 12, 2011)

I want your rug!



But really, dayum. That guitar not only looks amazing, but it seems like it'd be supremely comfortable to play on.


----------



## yingmin (Oct 12, 2011)

AcousticMinja said:


> I want your rug!


----------



## theboss (Oct 12, 2011)

was the carpet included?


----------



## 6or7mattersnot (Oct 12, 2011)

God Bulb, you and your amazing NGD's... I don't even have to say nice score. Thanks for saving me the trouble.


----------



## kruneh (Oct 12, 2011)

A piece of art, absolutely stunning


----------



## mat091285 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey Bulb amazing NGD! Sorry for the camera nerd question. Wanna ask what type of DSLR Lens you used for these photos? I read you have the Nikon D5000?  thx!


----------



## Goatchrist (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh bulb, you must have an extra apartment just to store your guitars!

Congrats!


----------



## bulb (Oct 12, 2011)

mat091285 said:


> Hey Bulb amazing NGD! Sorry for the camera nerd question. Wanna ask what type of DSLR Lens you used for these photos? I read you have the Nikon D5000?  thx!



Yeah I do have the D5000.
As far as the lens goes, its the shitty stock lens that comes with the kit i think 35-50mm if memory serves.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 12, 2011)

That is awesome!!!!!!! Will you be bringing it on tour?


----------



## s4tch (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of headless guitars, but the top and that red bridge on this one... Just awesome.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 12, 2011)

I saw this one on Ola's progress blogs, and it's a gorgeous axe. There are some refinements to Ola's design he applied after #6 that, albeit subtle, are quite pretty indeed!


----------



## Rook (Oct 12, 2011)

^Me too, I've been watching it for ages.

I can't wait to hear it! Chris Letchford's is pretty stunning but I can't find any clips of him playing it and I'd say his use of it is closest to what I want it for...

It's just beautiful, so understated.

EDIT: Your guitar is now my background on my mbp


----------



## Elijah (Oct 12, 2011)

I love that rug!


----------



## JP Universe (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh yes!!! loving this one!


----------



## Xtreme090 (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks like a decent weapon for a zombie apocalypse xD

Id love to try that baby out :b


----------



## Anton (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Pauly (Oct 12, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> ^Me too, I've been watching it for ages.
> 
> I can't wait to hear it! Chris Letchford's is pretty stunning but I can't find any clips of him playing it and I'd say his use of it is closest to what I want it for...
> 
> ...



He has at least 2 vids of him playing it, search through his posts here or on YouTube.

Mr. Bulbasaur, that's the finest Strandberg I've seen yet.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 12, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> ^Me too, I've been watching it for ages.
> 
> I can't wait to hear it! Chris Letchford's is pretty stunning but I can't find any clips of him playing it and I'd say his use of it is closest to what I want it for...
> 
> ...



I made a search on youtube and the second or third video was of him playing his.

There you go


----------



## HOLYDIVER (Oct 12, 2011)

Cool walnut, but that guitar is uuuuuuuugly


----------



## wayward (Oct 12, 2011)

HOLYDIVER said:


> Cool walnut, but that guitar is uuuuuuuugly



Here, take this flame shield. 

+1 for niceness


----------



## bulb (Oct 12, 2011)

HOLYDIVER said:


> Cool walnut, but that guitar is uuuuuuuugly



Your opinion is wrong. Learn it, love it.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Oct 12, 2011)

Dis or BlackMachine,Wot better?


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Oct 12, 2011)

Love it man - looks amazing. Ola is making _THE _best guitars in my humble opinion.


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 12, 2011)

Ah this thing is so beautiful. I can't wait for Ola to start on mine. 

You have a Carvin Holdsworth right Bulb? How does the Strandberg compare to that for legato playing?


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Oct 12, 2011)

bulb said:


> Your opinion is wrong. Learn it, love it.



BUT BRAH, ITS NOT A BLACK SUPERSTRAT WITH A REVERSE INLINE HEADSTOCK! OR A VINTAGE STRAT / LP / TELE / SOMETHING FROM FENDER OR GIBSON. 

Man I envy your collection. I would love to try one of these with the toone and townsend system as the body shape just seems perfect to take it. 

Can I ask how exactly do the strings get clamped at the headstock? At first I thought that screw went into the wood and the black part just clamped it down but now I see the string coming through the black piece so I'm just confused.


----------



## iron blast (Oct 12, 2011)

Misha are you happy you opted with the m7's on this or kinda wishing you went for the lace pups? Congrats on yet another sick axe man.


----------



## bulb (Oct 12, 2011)

Maniacal said:


> Ah this thing is so beautiful. I can't wait for Ola to start on mine.
> 
> You have a Carvin Holdsworth right Bulb? How does the Strandberg compare to that for legato playing?



The Strandberg with its current setup may be one of the best guitars i have ever played for legato apart from my Blackmachines when they first arrived with their setups. (Living in DC's climate, setups go to shit every 6 months or so)
The Holdsworth is kind of a weird guitar, when first playing it, you may feel the action is a little high and the neck is a little thick, but for some ungodly reason it is incredibly fun and easy to move around that guitar, but i would definitely rate the Strandberg as easier to play.


----------



## ToupaTroopa (Oct 12, 2011)

Amazing! I can't wait to get out of college..... SO I CAN BUY BUY BUY!


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for that. My Black Machine 8 used to be amazing to play but now its in serious need of a re-fret. It's a shame I don't know anyone who owns a Strandberg as it seems a bit mad buying a guitar without trying one first.


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Oct 12, 2011)

iron blast said:


> Misha are you happy you opted with the m7's on this or kinda wishing you went for the lace pups? Congrats on yet another sick axe man.



Good question - curious about this myself. Misha??


----------



## bulb (Oct 12, 2011)

OzoneJunkie said:


> Good question - curious about this myself. Misha??



I went with the M7s because it was trying Chris Letchford's guitar that made me want to get my own and he had M7s in his. I liked the way his played and sounded so much i figured it would be best not to change too much.


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Oct 12, 2011)

Ah, yeah... cool - thanks man.


----------



## WishIwasfinnish (Oct 12, 2011)

Holy shit that is beautiful. Such nice fabric work on that rug.


----------



## SamSam (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank God I put my name on the waiting list before you did this NGD... Expecting another 30 people on that list this week...

Beautiful guitar dude, looking forward to the Daemoness too, mine is hanging with yours in shop!


----------



## WishIwasfinnish (Oct 12, 2011)

SamSam said:


> Thank God I put my name on the waiting list before you did this NGD... Expecting another 30 people on that list this week...
> 
> Beautiful guitar dude, looking forward to the Daemoness too, mine is hanging with yours in shop!



Mine too ;P Yours is that sexy black silky looking one right?


----------



## GSingleton (Oct 12, 2011)

NO BKPS?!?!?!?!

haha just kidding. Looks amazing. Plan on getting one eventually.


----------



## ElRay (Oct 12, 2011)

bulb said:


> ...Hard Rock Maple Neck with Mahogany and *Carbon Fiber laminates* ...



I noticed the super thin black laminates and then had to go back and check the specs. Do they feel like the really make a difference in the stiffness?

Also, it looks like you went with a traditional neck profile. Any reason for not going with the Rick Toones' "intersecting planes" profile?

Ray


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 12, 2011)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> Dis or BlackMachine,Wot better?



Completely different guitars, both in tonal signature and feel.


----------



## bulb (Oct 12, 2011)

ElRay said:


> I noticed the super thin black laminates and then had to go back and check the specs. Do they feel like the really make a difference in the stiffness?
> 
> Also, it looks like you went with a traditional neck profile. Any reason for not going with the Rick Toones' "intersecting planes" profile?
> 
> Ray



Im not really sure how to judge neck stiffness other than by how little the neck moves in different climates (such as on tour) But i am assuming the carbon fiber laminates do help, and time will tell with that one. I did opt for the plain maple neck, and have started doing so on all of my new guitars, because it really is just the most stable wood for a neck, even if there are prettier options out there.

I had Tosin's first 8 here for a few days, and that had the intersecting planes profile, and it just wasnt for me, its a big change from a regular neck and i would highly reccomend someone try it out before committing to it. I am not saying that its bad, its just VERY different, and it may not be for everyone.


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 12, 2011)

bulb said:


> Your opinion is wrong. Learn it, love it.



So much for Mr. Nice Guy, eh?

I actually kind of agree with him. The shape is not overly aesthetically pleasing to me, either.


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 12, 2011)

That rug really ties the guitar together, man.


----------



## bulb (Oct 12, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> So much for Mr. Nice Guy, eh?



Internet: TAKE IT MORE SERIOUSLY!


----------



## Rook (Oct 12, 2011)

Insanity said:


> I made a search on youtube and the second or third video was of him playing his.
> There you go



yeah I've seen that and another one. I wrote my post in a bit of a rush; what I actually meant was I've not seen a video if Chris playing his in a way I would play mine. I'm hoping Misha's forthcoming slippage might be geared more towards the kinda chordal, rhythmic stuff I'm into. I don't really downtune, but I wanna hear punch and clarity! I hoped Tosin's videos would be good but they're all clean that I've seen to far


----------



## AxeHappy (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm actually most interested in hearing about how well the Luminlay actually works?

Sure, it's a sexy ass fucking guitar but from Bulb that's old news.


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 13, 2011)

bulb said:


> Internet: TAKE IT MORE SERIOUSLY!



Just pointing out what happens when you leave out the , since someone reported the post. 

Seriously, it's beautiful work, and looks completely ergonomic, but it's not a "pretty" shape, to me, anyway.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Oct 13, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> Completely different guitars, both in tonal signature and feel.





I was joking mate,I just anticipated that question in this thread


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Oct 13, 2011)

what is the Luminlay? do they light up?

congrats on another sexy NGD, Misha! I played Letchford's last year and fell in love. It was so light, comfy, and natural-feeling....

One day, Ola will make one out of less pretty woods. And i will swirl the shit out of it.


----------



## SamSam (Oct 13, 2011)

WishIwasfinnish said:


> Mine too ;P Yours is that sexy black silky looking one right?



Indeed thats is mine 


^^

I think they are just glow in the dark inlays.


----------



## JPMike (Oct 13, 2011)

I just saw this... Now I can't see anymore...


----------



## Deadnightshade (Oct 13, 2011)

bulb said:


> i would highly reccomend someone try it out before committing to it.



Well that may prove to be a challenge for the amateur guitar player.. It's not like you walk into a store and bang! a strandberg waits for you in a wall stand


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 13, 2011)

How long are you gone for tour Misha? I have some new toys and I'd REALLY like to check one of these out finally (missed catching up with Tosin when he came to Baltimore  ) so let me know when you're going to be around.

P.S. I have my racing cockpit set up and Forza 4 has the Top Gear track.... figured you might want to check that out too.


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Oct 17, 2011)

Cant believe the wait time is 8 years!!! Think I need to start a kick ass band to get an artist fast track build!!

That is an amazingly beautiful guitar man congrats


----------



## Rook (Oct 17, 2011)

^where'd you get 8 years?!?!?

I'm on the list, and was quoted 18 months to 2 years, which will shorten significantly if/when he quits his day job.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 17, 2011)

Deadnightshade said:


> Well that may prove to be a challenge for the amateur guitar player.. It's not like you walk into a store and bang! a strandberg waits for you in a wall stand



No but if you're actually ordering one you can get sample profiles to test out.


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Oct 19, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> ^where'd you get 8 years?!?!?
> 
> I'm on the list, and was quoted 18 months to 2 years, which will shorten significantly if/when he quits his day job.



Below




Stealthtastic said:


> This just in...Strandberg wait is now 8 years!


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Oct 19, 2011)

^ If you say oranges slowly it sounds like you're saying gullible


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 19, 2011)

Kiwimetal101 said:


> Below



He doesn't know what he's talking about, or he was attempting to make a joke that Misha getting one instantly increased the amount of people trying to get on the wait list for Strandberg. Either way, he's wrong.


----------



## Rook (Oct 20, 2011)

I took it as a joke about Misha getting one hence bandwagoning ensues, lol.


Silly rabbit.


Also I notice a distinct lack of clips still. [joke]It's not like Misha's busy or anything, I think this is definitely more important.[/joke]


----------



## narad (Oct 22, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> P.S. I have my racing cockpit set up and Forza 4 has the Top Gear track.... figured you might want to check that out too.



Great. Now I'm jealous of two things in this thread.


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Oct 22, 2011)

APOLOGIES!! I really need to stop going online at 1 in the morning, either that or pay attention in English more


----------



## animalwithin (Oct 22, 2011)

Are those M7's passive and can you get them in white?


----------



## Miek (Oct 22, 2011)

Yes, and probably not.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 22, 2011)

animalwithin said:


> Are those M7's passive and can you get them in white?



Lundgren guitar pickups - Model M 7
Lundgren Humbucker Guitar Pickups


----------



## Skin Coffin (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 23, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> He doesn't know what he's talking about, or he was attempting to make a joke that Misha getting one instantly increased the amount of people trying to get on the wait list for Strandberg. Either way, he's wrong.



It was a joke


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 23, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> It was a joke



Stop trolling the noobs!


----------



## Tjore (Oct 24, 2011)

What an interesting design, awesome dots on the side of the neck.


----------



## sojorel (Oct 24, 2011)

I thought you didn't groove on fanned frets because of the angle for palm mute?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 24, 2011)

sojorel said:


> I thought you didn't groove on fanned frets because of the angle for palm mute?



That fan isn't really significant enough to affect the right hand. Look at the bridge man.


----------



## bulb (Oct 24, 2011)

sojorel said:


> I thought you didn't groove on fanned frets because of the angle for palm mute?



On this instrument the fan is very slight. Chris Letchford's Strandberg was the first fanned instrument that didnt give my right hand any guff on palm mutes, and the same is true of this one!


----------



## thedonal (Oct 24, 2011)

Wow. That's a seriously beautiful guitar.

Stunning!

[/latetotheparty]


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 24, 2011)

So, when do you put an EMG Hetset in this ?


----------



## nangillala (Oct 26, 2011)

This brought me to the Luminlays, thanks for that alone. Looks really cool, would love to hear something about it ( I know their homepage ) and how long it stays "charged".


----------



## Malkav (Nov 17, 2011)

So it's been quite a while since you received your Strandberg, any comments on what it's like now that you've become more familiar with it?


----------



## Rook (Nov 17, 2011)

WHO DARES BUMP THIS THREAD OTHER THAN BULB POSTING CLIPS


Got my hopes right up then, now they're destroyed. Thanks.


----------



## endo (Nov 17, 2011)

Ha ha, Bulb, you can afford all these sweet axes, but not a pro account with photobucket? How am I supposed to get my fap on with exceeded bandwidth!?-


----------



## Malkav (Nov 17, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> WHO DARES BUMP THIS THREAD OTHER THAN BULB POSTING CLIPS


 
Twas I THE MIGHTY MALKAV 

But seriously I'm really interested in hearing his opinion on Strandbergs seeing as he has a ton of cool guitars to make comparisons with, heck maybe the bump will help them clips appear


----------

